# i need some motivation



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

okay, i got a few ideas for stories, but i needs me some motivation. i want to write the story but cant find motivation, like if people will like it, so any help would work. also characters are all anthro

story 1: okay this one, its the 1950's, the main character is a former Hitler youth troop captured in Munich after fleeing the Reds at a research facility as an excelent guard specially chosen by Hitler who he guarded personaly and stopped a bullet for (keep in mind fiction here). so anyway he imigrated to the U.S. with his family, as in a SS officer dad and a mother to Pittsburgh. found out that he was a Nazi there at HS and ridiculed for it, nearly had his signed copy of "Mien Kampf" destroyed, moved to the west coast after Marine enlistment, also super hell for him. so anyway he is in south Washington state and some CIA agents come for him, at this point he is a normal 50's 24 yr old Marine, served in Korea and redeemed himself and earned a Navy Cross saving his Sergent and 2 Corporals from enemy capture and death running through machine gun fire. well anyway they ask about his service in Nazi Germany for Hilter, he answers about the facility, is informed its in East Germany and that special ops have been sent and slaughtered by the defenses and the Soviets are almost into the secrets. he is thought to have the code...
thats what i got so far for that and no more secrets...for now. if i get enough good responses, then ill make it post-haste

story 2: a female coyote is an Navy reserve officer living in a mountian town and its raining always during the time of the story. anyway she works for the rangers who also operate as a police force next to state troops, its a large German population town and yes, she is a U.S. born German. anyway some murders break out and its strange, the killer dates only females and kills them when in their house, she begins dating him and she suspects him along with her co-rangers 3 hrs before the next date...
cliffhanger there, what will happen, same as above so what do you think?

any notes or wanting of the story post, and enough comments and critque and like i said, post-haste they shall be made.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see what's sapping your motivation. Your first story is unbelievably ambitious, it's asking for way too many liberties and demands an extraordinary amount of writing talent to persuade the reader to be sympathetic with your main character. Combined with the number of years of this character's life you plan to cover and not to mention the subtlety and intricacy required to properly facilitate the needed intrigue generated by the secretive world of intelligence, means that you've got more ingredients than you know what to cook with. 

Same thing goes for your second story, the actual work necessary to overcome the fact that you're a male with a male perspective trying to impersonate a natural female perspective is a tall order in of itself. 

Not to mention furries are notorious for their short attention span. I suggest writing something a little closer to home and getting us to relate to it. Sorry this probably isn't what you're asking for.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I can see what's sapping your motivation. Your first story is unbelievably ambitious, it's asking for way too many liberties and demands an extraordinary amount of writing talent to persuade the reader to be sympathetic with your main character. Combined with the number of years of this character's life you plan to cover and not to mention the subtlety and intricacy required to properly facilitate the needed intrigue generated by the secretive world of intelligence, means that you've got more ingredients than you know what to cook with.
> 
> Same thing goes for your second story, the actual work necessary to overcome the fact that you're a male with a male perspective trying to impersonate a natural female perspective is a tall order in of itself.
> 
> Not to mention furries are notorious for their short attention span. I suggest writing something a little closer to home and getting us to relate to it. Sorry this probably isn't what you're asking for.



well the first one just covers a few points in WWII, and Korea, with quick stops in the other parts, blank mostly for the 30's cept a few small parts. but mostly its 1952 and making the trip. the second one ive got a fair idea ad takes about 2 week time span in the story, the character is more masculine too, like a tomboy i guess. but im a decent writer, a piece of early work i did i asked some people to read it, 40 pages and said it reminded them of the Jason Bourne series, i took it as a great complement and i love the fabulous 50's era of spies.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2009)

I think if you wrote a story of an East German family crossing the border and being chased by both the Border police and the Stasi even after they move in to the Bundesrepublik, it might work better.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I think if you wrote a story of an East German family crossing the border and being chased by both the Border police and the Stasi even after they move in to the Bundesrepublik, it might work better.



well thats the thing, i got an idea for an ending, but i dont want to give it away. and that is the thing, i want some Nazis.


----------



## foozzzball (Aug 22, 2009)

> okay, i got a few ideas for stories, but i needs me some motivation.



If you don't write it a Piano will fall on your head.


----------



## Kindar (Aug 22, 2009)

I doubt this is what you want to hear, but motivation can really come only from yourself.

try to figure out why you don't feel like writing these particular stories. maybe it's the size of them, maybe they don't feel like they are ready to be written. 

if it's only the thought that people might not like it, I'm sorry to say that it is something every artist most learn to live with. there will always be someone out there who will look at your work and absolutely hate it.

once you're able to figure out what is sapping your motivation it'll be easier to find a way to work around it


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

Kindar said:


> I doubt this is what you want to hear, but motivation can really come only from yourself.
> 
> try to figure out why you don't feel like writing these particular stories. maybe it's the size of them, maybe they don't feel like they are ready to be written.
> 
> ...



thanks, but i feel i jsut got to ask, what do you think of em?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> its raining always during the time of the story.


Wat?

The second thing is so nonsensical I wouldn't even dare to call it a cliche.
First one looks interesting, I agree with the comments you got so far, maybe try not to get involved too much with Hitler, else this thing simply becomes a "Writer's dream" (once again the fact that some parts of your scenario are hardly believable), and exploit well the personification. You'll do fine.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wat?
> 
> The second thing is so nonsensical I wouldn't even dare to call it a cliche.
> First one looks interesting, I agree with the comments you got so far, maybe try not to get involved too much with Hitler, else this thing simply becomes a "Writer's dream" (once again the fact that some parts of your scenario are hardly believable), and exploit well the personification. You'll do fine.



well as in a rainy season, it lets up occasionally, but a small river floods so they also have to deal with that. and the Hitler part, it shows that he was devoted, but i will go through the assassination attempt and the assignment to the facility and off to Munich, but he shares a common goal with the CIA that being the hatred he has for the Reds.


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 22, 2009)

Eh.  Personal opinion is that Nazis are overdone.  They're easy badguys , and they don't require much work to make them baddies.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

redcard said:


> Eh.  Personal opinion is that Nazis are overdone.  They're easy badguys , and they don't require much work to make them baddies.



thats the thing, he was a Hitler Youth Nazi, he is the good guy.


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 23, 2009)

Like I said.  Nazis are overdone.  Find something else.  My interest with Nazis in stories ended with the Indiana Jones series.

For many, I think it ended earlier.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 23, 2009)

redcard said:


> Like I said.  Nazis are overdone.  Find something else.  My interest with Nazis in stories ended with the Indiana Jones series.
> 
> For many, I think it ended earlier.



thats a problem, i cant think of a 50's enemy threw a political point of view that wouldnt have his ass arrested for communism or deported for U.S. POWs captured by Nazis then liberated by Soviets and became their POWs, its all in Soliders of Misfortune about that.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 23, 2009)

The Nazi stories that interest me are the ones in which the Nazis are portrayed realistically.  You know, as in, not the vilest of horriblest of terrible non-human demonic stereotypes.  There's a lot of interesting history there that's often glossed over because people just love to hate them so much.  But as we know, history is never black and white.  So I don't think the subject is dead quite yet.  You just have to do some research and critical thinking to make it interesting again.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 23, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> The Nazi stories that interest me are the ones in which the Nazis are portrayed realistically.  You know, as in, not the vilest of horriblest of terrible non-human demonic stereotypes.  There's a lot of interesting history there that's often glossed over because people just love to hate them so much.  But as we know, history is never black and white.  So I don't think the subject is dead quite yet.  You just have to do some research and critical thinking to make it interesting again.



yeah, and partially, the research facility, is based on truth. there is a facility in i think Poland that entrances were caved in and no one has yet to go in since the 40's and im not sure if any are alive. the stuff they had developed was amazing also, like the Me-262, the first smart bombs, technically reached space first, my favorite though that there is evidence, as in the prototype, a Horton 229, the first flying wing stealth fighter, MADE OF WOOD. its just amazing. and the ones we have only heard of, like Die Glocke, a idea that would, its hard to describe. but the, well, youll find out soon if i get a few more good responses about the first.


----------

